

The sexual behaviour of undercover police fits the definition of rape - stfu
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/28/sexual-behaviour-undercover-police

======
computersaysno
Well effectively this is state sanctioned covert sexual liaisons, some
yielding offspring. One can find many examples of this throughout history, and
yes they are termed (the past examples) as rape.

